# is it bad to use a magnetic screwdriver when building your computer ?



## orndorf77

my current build is listed below . I just recently upgraded some parts on my computer and I used a magnetic screwdriver . was that the wrong thing to do ? because one of the modular sata power ports that the sata power cable connects to is not working on my cooler master v1000 power supply . the power supply works with out that modular port being functional . do you think the reason that modular port on my power supply is not working because I used a magnetic screwdriver ? I made sure I touch something medal before working on my computer


----------



## ronnin426850

No, I don't think that has any effect.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I've magnetized a screwdriver to use with (dis)assembling my rig. Solid state electronics won't - can't - be affected by something as weak as a screwdriver. Be careful around any HDDs or if you're old school, floppies. I don't think those will be affected much unless you intentionally try to wipe it, but it's magnetic media nonetheless.


----------



## dir_d

Magnetic screw drivers are fine. I use them all the time.


----------



## cm285

They are ok to use, its not like you threw a big ol' magnet in your case. I am one who practices not using them though, just preference.


----------



## pharcycle

no you're absolutely fine using a magnetised screwdriver. Hard drives have very strong rare earth neodymium magnets in them anyway so the field from your piddly magnetised screwdriver is negligible in comparison.


----------

